# والله ااخاف اتخصص هندسة صناعية ومالها مستقبل فالسعودية



## الذيب2 (3 فبراير 2011)

الجواب لو سمحتوا لاني اعتقد ان الهندسة الاكترونيات والاتصالات افضلر منها احد يقدر يشرح يتكلم يقول يوضح


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (5 فبراير 2011)

أنا أقترح أن تذهب إلى الأسائذة في الجامعات و سؤالهم مباشرة و حاول تبحث عن الأساتذة الشباب ، و أيضا الذين لهم بحوث و مشاريع مشتركة مع القطاع الخاص سواء من الشباب أو المخضرمين . اذهب لهم و اسألهم توفير وقت لك للاستفسار و أعتقد أن الأغلبية سيفيدونك بمعلوماتهم و تجاربهم و اقتراحاتهم و انت بعدها فكر و قرر
وفقك الله


----------



## الذيب2 (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك رحت وسئلت وافادوني


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (16 فبراير 2011)

ممتاز .. 
طيب و بماذا أفادوك ؟ .. للفائدة لي و للجميع .


----------

